# Newbie Rabbit Breeder



## shayminluvr (Oct 6, 2014)

I actually just got a pair of NZWs two weeks ago and bred them yesterday. I'm completely new to this, have most supplies, and want some advice and tips  I've read to palpate at 10-14 days and add the box at day 28, but is there much more?
BTW I am a new member of the FFA so I really have no experience other than my research.


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 6, 2014)

Congratulations on your new rabbits! 
Sounds like you've got a good start already. I would recommend practicing palpating your buck, so you have an idea of what a non-pregnant animal feels like before you do the doe in a few weeks. It will make things easier for her as well since you will be more experienced and comfortable with what you're doing


----------



## shayminluvr (Oct 6, 2014)

How am I supposed to actually do it? I've done some research, but I haven't talked to anyone that's actually done it.


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 7, 2014)

I found this video the most helpful. I only learned to do it recently myself. Never really saw much point in learning before as I had the time to wait and see  You don't need to be as...forceful as the handler is in the video, but the basic technique is very helpful:


----------



## shayminluvr (Oct 7, 2014)

Is there anything else I really need to know? Well, from experience, what do you put in your nesting boxes? I've seen a mix of shavings and timothy hay, but is that the best?
And what should I expect for a first-time litter? I was told a lot will die, but I don't really want that to happen..


----------



## Shorty (Oct 7, 2014)

I've put timothy hay in mine but I am going to try straw next time she likes to eat the hay the first couple days he box is in her cage. I had my first litter in june and she didn't pull hair until an hour before she had the kits. Good luck!


----------



## shayminluvr (Oct 7, 2014)

And if anybody could help teach me the need-to-knows, I would be oh, so, grateful


----------



## shayminluvr (Oct 7, 2014)

What day did you put the box in on?


----------



## mysunwolf (Oct 7, 2014)

We don't palpate at all, but we are not commercial so our livelihood doesn't depend on wether or not the doe is actually pregnant. For future breedings: we put the does in the cage with the buck for about 10 minutes and make sure he "falls off" at least twice, often three times. From this, they're bred every time, as long as the buck is fertile. Others say you must wait 8-12 hours and breed again for success (since the does take that long to start cycling after seeing a buck), but I have not found this to be true. 

I put the box in when my does try to start building nests with their hay ("mustache does"), but everything seems to recommend Day 28 or so for boxes.

For bedding, I put extra hay in the boxes and the does build with that, they do nibble a little but it doesn't take away from the nest. 

As for first time litters, it's hard to say. If you knew how their mothers did, you could guess from that. Sometimes they know perfectly well how to build nests, there are no problems with kindling, and they figure out nursing right away. Other times, it seems like everything goes wrong the first time.

My biggest problem was with kits jumping out of the boxes, then getting chilled and dying. To solve that problem, I build boxes with higher sides, and added a low front side with a brick next to it so the kits could squirm back into the nests if they got out. Another trick is to put a LOT of hay in the bottom of the whole cage for the first week, which keeps the escaped kits warm long enough for me to rescue them.

Good luck! I'm not sure we can fully teach you any of this--experience is the best teacher. That being said, you're doing the right thing trying to be as prepared as possible.


----------



## shayminluvr (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the help


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 7, 2014)

shayminluvr said:


> Is there anything else I really need to know?
> And what should I expect for a first-time litter?



Don't harass the doe when she's due/kindling/has kindled. Just let her do her thing and only intervene if absolutely necessary (kits born on the wire, etc). Give her a treat when she's completely finished having her kits to munch while you check for any dead/problems/etc. (It can take a day for the doe to nurse the kits, just fyi) Then, put them back and leave her to it.
I do find that does handle routine best, so I find it very helpful to give treats and check the nestbox daily starting a few days before she's due.
With newborns I check once a day to make sure they're getting fed until they've got their fur in, then I start handling them a little at a time. As they age, I handle them more often.

Like Mysunwolf said, a lot of it comes from first-hand experience, but asking questions is a great way to start out


----------



## shayminluvr (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you ^^


----------



## Farmer Jenn (Oct 7, 2014)

Just bred my first New Zealand white Doe a week ago too. My male was a bit too young and wasn't interested so I bred her with my Black Standard Rex. Looking forward to seeing what the kits look like.


----------



## shayminluvr (Oct 8, 2014)

Well good luck! I really hope that one mount was enough for my Hopper to get prego..


----------



## shayminluvr (Oct 8, 2014)

Have any of you had luck with rabbits getting prego from one mount?


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 8, 2014)

shayminluvr said:


> Have any of you had luck with rabbits getting prego from one mount?


I honestly can't say as I often make sure the buck falls off at least twice. I have had a litter with no fall off before though, so there's definitely hope


----------



## shayminluvr (Oct 9, 2014)

I din't know he had to fall so yeah xD Wish me luck lol


----------



## secuono (Oct 10, 2014)

One time is all it takes. 
Some people believe that more breedings = more kits, but there's no real proof of that. 
First time moms tend to fail, it's normal and not much you can do about it. If that will freak you out and isn't acceptable to you, then not really a good idea to be breeding anything. Death happens, it's very normal.
1st time moms can kill kits, have them on wire, not feed them, not have milk, not make a nest, not pull fur, potty in the nest, sleep in the nest, etc. Some of these things you can curb, others you just have to rebreed the doe and let her hormones and instinct kick in. 
You just need hay, straw or shavings for the nest, doe should provide the fur. Kits can't regulate temp so they need to stay together and they need the fur!


----------

